# Need recommendation for headlamp



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Preferably durable, and with adjustable brightnesses, I would hope it would last awhile wouldn't mind if it was rechargeable.
For use on a hardhat and head.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

My journeyman has an energizer I have used that works really well and is good on batteries, but I need to get my own so I am curious to hear other suggestions...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It is hard to suggest one brand. There are so many. I'd stick with a name brand like Black Diamond, Petzl, Streamlight, Princeton, etc. 
I'd suggest one with a remote battery pack as well.
For cheap ones Coast isn't bad.

Actually, just get this one and be done with it. :laughing:
http://www.rei.com/product/849186/petzl-ultra-rush-accu-4-belt-headlamp


----------



## Daylight (Dec 19, 2014)

Streamlight is my personal number 1 they are super durable super bright and have an outstanding warranty flash lights tend be one of those things you get what you pay for I have a small streamlight that's about the size of an ink pen that I can't go anywere without and I end up using it the most of all the lights I own. But whatever you get just get the most lumens you can afford it find and you'll be happy


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I started out using the harbor freight one. It was nice but would have connection issues with the batteries after a few months. I have the energizer one now that can be bought at HD. Great light on setting 2 but I hate that it has 5 different light settings.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> It is hard to suggest one brand. There are so many. I'd stick with a name brand like Black Diamond, Petzl, Streamlight, Princeton, etc.
> I'd suggest one with a remote battery pack as well.
> For cheap ones Coast isn't bad.
> 
> ...


Wowzers, that thing will throw 700 lumens 140 meters. That would rival the Bat Signal. Anyone who could afford this has surely never touched a pair of Kliens in his/her life.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Never heard of these brands I used a rayovak from HD but beam wasn't strong enough


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I really like a $30 Rayovac one at menards, very bright and long battery life. Only problem is I've never had one last over 12 months bc the cord connection to the battery pack fails. They also make a $10-15 dollar "indestructible" one that hasn't failed me yet, just not as bright and shorter battery life. All depends what you're looking for. The big one takes 3 AA and the little one 3 AAA.


----------



## alkezo (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any comment to make on the Black Diamond Storm? I have a $60 Cabela's gift card and was thinking about using it on a tool purchase. I work on a steel mill and constantly find myself in dark and confined spaces or 50' in the air fixing or installing lights.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Black Diamond ReVolt


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> It is hard to suggest one brand. There are so many. I'd stick with a name brand like Black Diamond, Petzl, Streamlight, Princeton, etc.
> I'd suggest one with a remote battery pack as well.
> For cheap ones Coast isn't bad.
> 
> ...


I used to use one with the remote battery pack but after I left the house it did not work so well...........Okay, Okay...I know, I'm sorry.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.


----------



## Vario911 (Mar 28, 2013)

I can only recommend getting into the good modern headlamps. Get something that runs off a 18650 battery.

Personal recommendation, get a armytek wizard pro. 

Otherwise, look at zebralight or nitecore..

Log on to candlepowerforum and read some reviews.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Seems i've taken it less in the 'ol gourd ,since i let the quality headlamps go for the cheap chinese models.....~CS~:no:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Headlamps are handy to have around but I find them irritating after a while. I use an M18 flashlight more often.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Felandro said:


> Preferably durable, and with adjustable brightnesses, I would hope it would last awhile wouldn't mind if it was rechargeable.
> For use on a hardhat and head.












This is a cheap one given to me by a neighbour. Actually attaches to a ball cap. I use it occasionally, and it does the trick.

The fancy hard hat ones always went missing at big sites. Even in a locker. Finally bought a lock for it, but my goodness, stealing a hard hat lamp! :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been using Coast brand headlights from lowes for the past couple of years for work and duck hunting. They have been durable and bright. You will get 6hrs out of 3 aaa's. About $30, contractor supplied batteries.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Bought an energizer just like the one I have been using for $15 at lowes....


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have something along the lines of this.

http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-LED-Headlamp-115-Lumens/dp/B00DNHMN8Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1426567253&sr=8-2&keywords=energizer+headlamp

Works great is cheap and takes AAA's that the contractor that i'm working for will supply. Win on all fronts.

The elastic band holds great to hardhat and head have seen a couple guys zip tie it to their hard hat as well.


----------



## barlow (Feb 16, 2009)

Try the dewalt, online or at lowes. 2 lamp settings, 3 aaa batteries, comfortable on head or rubberized strap for hard hat. Switch is easy to use with gloves on and it pivots up or down. About 25$ I have several all over the place work truck and home. They eat batteries though they all do.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

barlow said:


> Try the dewalt, online or at lowes. 2 lamp settings, 3 aaa batteries, comfortable on head or rubberized strap for hard hat. Switch is easy to use with gloves on and it pivots up or down. About 25$ I have several all over the place work truck and home. They eat batteries though they all do.


 Yes, they all eat batteries. If you're going into a deep, dark hole with a headlamp, best to freshen up your batteries first.


----------

